# reptile enclosure blueprints/plans



## bulionz (Dec 2, 2008)

im thinking on giving it a go and build my own cage but u need blueprints right unless uve done it 1000 times and over 
any help would be great


----------



## notechistiger (Dec 2, 2008)

Why do you need blueprints? All I've used is a basic picture drawn on a piece of paper and dimensions.


----------



## Dave (Dec 2, 2008)

I finished making another 4x2x2.. Its easy and costs me under 100dollars for it.. The only "hard" part is wiring the electric things together.. But thats where my granddad comes in handy :lol: Putting together the box or whatever you want to call it takes about 20mins.


----------



## dazza74 (Dec 3, 2008)

yeah its easy i built all 4 of my enclosures 2 x 4 by 4 by 2 foot and 1 x 6 by 4 by 2 foot and 1 x 2 by 2 by 2 approx with no hassles just work out your measurements


----------



## Chyka (Dec 3, 2008)

Dont need plans, i didnt have a plan with either of my enclosures, just quite a few jimmies and a tape measure...yep that length looks good enough lol.


----------



## Ned_fisch (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm not using blueprints. I am just going to wrte down the measurements then just building them.


----------



## mick w (Dec 3, 2008)

i seen a cabnit maker today and hes going to make mine to what ever measurments i give him just white melamine i just have to add the glass sliding doors and lights etc easy cash job for him


----------



## bulionz (Dec 4, 2008)

ok no plans got it


----------



## tenacres1100 (Dec 4, 2008)

bulionz said:


> im thinking on giving it a go and build my own cage but u need blueprints right unless uve done it 1000 times and over
> any help would be great


 

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/wiki/building-an-enclosure-by-darren-whittaker-76861


----------



## Revell13 (May 24, 2012)

Ive decided to get all the reptile-cage-plans stuff, I'm new to building things so I can use the extra help, I have pdf copies of all the work, email me if you want some info, looks pretty good at the moment and was dirt cheap really, 27 bucks

this is http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/first-attempt-terrarium-furniture-186546/

check it out and swing by to leave me some feedback


----------



## leamos (May 24, 2012)

tenacres1100 said:


> Forum - Aussie Pythons & Snakes



Link won't work for me. Try this one - http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/building-enclosure-darren-whittaker-76861/


----------



## Revell13 (May 24, 2012)

this is how it ended up looking anyway


----------



## Marzzy (May 25, 2012)

Someone just dug up a 3-4 year old thread ? Anyone noticed ?


----------



## NTNed (May 25, 2012)

Mate, I drew my plans up for weeks before I did my build, I wanted something modular so I could build a huge enclosure but it would be 6 individual enclosures while the kids are small and I can remove walls/floors to make it higher or wider.

From my experience with it, I think what everyone means is you can have plans but it will turn out nothing like you first thought. It will still look the same but you'll make that many mods during the build, that whether it's on paper or a picture in your head, it'll change as you go along. Things that you didn't think of, bits that don't quite work, bits that don't quite fit (lighting etc), just don't rush it when you have a crack would be my advice.


----------



## leighroy6 (May 26, 2012)

For a high enclosure(2000mm) where would you lay out heat cords? Or how would you go about positions of the heat lamps?


----------

